
Gemnasium acquired by GitLab, the future of version control is built-in security - gravis
https://gemnasium.com/blog/gemnasium-is-acquired-by-gitlab/
======
mrmondo
Congrats to both GitLab and Gemnasium teams, both truly fantastic products I’m
very proud to use!

~~~
sytse
Thanks Mr Mondo!

------
sytse
Conversation moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16269631](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16269631)

------
danirod
> Unfortunately, that means we have to shut down Gemnasium soon.

Which is a shame as a non-GitLab, GitHub user, although now I have a reason to
migrate to their dependency graph feature introduced last year.

~~~
gravis
GitLab is planning a feature with the ability to use CI/CD pipelines (and so
security checks) also for GitHub hosted projects. It is intended to be
released in 10.6, according to the current scheduling:
[https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ee/issues/3839](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ee/issues/3839)

------
sytse
Also on TechCrunch [https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/30/gitlab-acquires-
gemnasium-...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/30/gitlab-acquires-gemnasium-to-
strengthen-its-security-services/)

